# Schwinn Brochures: Bikes almost always shown from the right side



## Dbike (Mar 23, 2022)

Anyone notice that the bikes in the Schwinn brochures are almost always shown from the right side? I can see why with the Sting-Rays since you can see the model on the chain guard. But not for the other models such as the 10-speeds.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 23, 2022)

Always from the "drive" side, chain guard or not. Most manufacturers have done this even before the TOC. Just look at the chain ring's artwork.


----------



## Dbike (Mar 23, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Always from the "drive" side, chain guard or not. Most manufacturers have done this even before the TOC. Just look at the chain ring's artwork.



Yes, that is another good example.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 24, 2022)

The chain ring side is the preferred side for a pic-especially if I’m trying to identify a bicycle. V/r Shawn


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 24, 2022)

Sprocket? What’s that? I just see lots of long legged babes.


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 24, 2022)

PCHiggin said:


> Sprocket? What’s that? I just see lots of long legged babes.



You see the legs because this was the end of girls wearing dresses.  Remember house dresses?


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 24, 2022)

I probably do remember the style but not that name?


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 24, 2022)

That’s why they call it, “ The A side.”
It’s also the most exposed side on a bike with a side stand.
The B side is usually in the shadows.
Also the reason why the manufacturers put the saddle adjustment nuts facing the A side.
That’s the side that’s easiest to get to, when adjusting the seat height or angle.


----------



## jammer (Mar 24, 2022)

I call it the "business side."


----------

